# 2006 Altima S Rear Brake Pad Replacement DIY Instructions with Pictures



## wilburk (Dec 29, 2012)

Rear brakes are squeaking! It’s about time for a brake pad change on the 2006 Altima. Thought I’d make a DIY with pictures and everything, just for fun. Something to note before I begin—there are tons of great DIY videos and instructions on how to do this. I’d like to acknowledge the others who’ve made great walkthroughs :jump:. This is just the way I did it…

What you’ll need:
-automotive floor jack
-jack stands
-socket wrench
-14mm box end wrench 
-3/4” box end wrench
-breaker bar (or something to give you some torque for lug nuts)
-13/16” deep socket (nuts recessed behind the plastic wheel cover)
-torque wrench (ideally, though I didn’t use one)
-new pads that you’ll be installing
-brake grease (permatex, etc.—cheap at all auto parts stores; don’t use just any kind of grease)
-brake part cleaner (though I didn’t use that, either)
-c-clamp and scrap of cardboard
-wd-40, probably

The power players.









What to do:
-Get the gear ready









-Pop hood and take off brake fluid cap. I’ve read this, don’t know exactly why! I guess for piston pushback overflow.

-Use breaker bar or spare tire tool to loosen 5 lug nuts holding wheels—don’t loosen more than a full turn or so









-Jack up your car and drop it on jack stands or whatever method you use that is SAFE









-Now remove all 5 nuts, take off tire (watch your back!), and roll it away for now









-Remove the bolts holding the caliper in place with 14mm box end wrench, or socket if it fits in there. There are two. Once the bolts are loose, you slide them out. It’s a bit awkward.

The two smaller bolts on the left side of the picture are for the caliper.









Here's a shot with one of the bolts removed.









-At this point, remove the caliper. You’ll want to find a place to put it. Some people hang it with a wire, rest it on the rubber boot. I just kind of set it on the strut. You just want to make sure that you don't damage the brake fluid line. If you put in the new pads now, you’ll have to use the c-clamp with a scrap of cardboard over the piston to push it back in. The piston ring needs to be forced back in so that you can fit the new pads in. 









-Now you want to get your ¾” wrench out and remove the upper and lower bolts that hold that mounting bracket piece on. I had to let a bit of wd-40 set on them. 
Same picture, different bolts. The bigger ones this time! Remember, this is a view facing DOWN. Bottom bolt is just barely hidden.









-It’s here that you’ll want to clean, clean, clean. Slide the old pads out if you haven’t already. Install the new ones. Don’t forget to put the brake grease on the backs of the pads and around the mounting (it should tell more details on the back of the grease package). Do not let the grease get on the face of the pads.

Old pads in caliper.









Close up of newly installed pads (they don't have grease yet)








Here are old pads vs. new.










New pads shinin'!









-Putting everything back should be the exact opposite of removal. If you have a Haynes or FSM, torque everything back to specifications. I didn’t. 
Time to put it all back.









-Once everything is nice and tight—and you’ve double-checked that everything is properly back in place—you’ll want to ‘break-in’ your brake pads. I’ve also learned via the internet that this is called ‘bedding-in’ new pads. From what I understand, you need to wear/deposit and even layer on the new pad material onto the rotor to enhance friction and not make any weird wear patterns. Check out these links for more info (or just Google it):

How To Bed In Brakes, How To Break In New Brake Pads

Instructions for bedding in your brakes

-CONGRATULATIONS! Your braking power, non-squeakyness, and piece of mind should all be much improved. Well done. :banana:

-If there are any corrections/suggestions/anything you’d like to add, feel free—the more you know.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

It's also important to lubricate the slider pins and lightly lubricate the clips that hold the brake pads. It's best to use caliper grease which comes in small tubes.


----------

